# Angeln in Südtirol Vinschgau und der Passer



## Michale (12. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich war im Sommer im schönen Passeiertal an der Passer und im Vinschgau an der Etsch zum Fliegenfischen.  Das ganze kann ich nur Empfehlen. Ich war mit Gufler Arnold (EFFA Instructor) dort und habe meine erste langersehnte Marmorata landen können. Anbei hier die Info´s zu dem Gebiet https://www.fischereiverein-meran.it/unsere-gewaesser/ dies ist der Bewirtschafter. Vor Ort sehr nützlich ist auch das Angelgeschäft Go-Fish in Kastelbell. Wurde sehr nett Beraten und die Tageskarte kann bereits ab 8 Uhr erworben werden.


----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Südtirol Vinschgau und der Passer*

Hallo,

danke für die interessante Info.

Für die Rubrik Angeln in Österreich und der Schweiz kommt das aber wohl knapp 100 Jahre zu spät  .


----------



## Lajos1 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Südtirol Vinschgau und der Passer*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die interessante Info.
> 
> Für die Rubrik Angeln in Österreich und der Schweiz kommt das aber wohl knapp 100 Jahre zu spät  .




Hallo,

...von Sigmunds Kron der Etsch entlang bis zur Salurner Klaus...

Gruß

Lajos


----------

